# Billing units for HyQvia J1575  I need help!!



## chriskhans (Feb 2, 2016)

Last year I billed for HyQvia using an unlisted J code.  When I billed for this my units were "1" and I put the details of what was administered in box 19.

Beginning Jan 1 2016, HyQvia has a new billing code, J1575 Injection, immune globulin/hyaluronidase, (Hyqvia) 100mg, immunoglobulin

So with the code description stating 100mg, if the patient receives 20 grams/ 200ml what would my billing units be?  The physician put 200 units 

Any advice or direction will help!

Thank you!


----------

